# OCBD & Jeans



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

How many of you wear an OCBD and jeans? Personally, I like a uni-stripe with denim. Don't know if it's trad or not.


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

I wear this combo every weekend from October to May. Uni stripes plus 501's are a match made in trad heaven. Especially love it with my resoled Bean boots.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

All the time, include some days at work.

That said, I haven't settled on jeans I particularly like. Levi 501's are too baggy (i'm a little dude) and I've been noticing the denim starting to fluff up after only several washings (and even fewer dryings in the machine; usually I hang em up).

Jeans: There are too many varieties and none of the usual ones work for me. Too complicated given how simple they should be -- even among Levi choices. Too many.

A crisp bright shirt with jeans and a sports jacket -- and maybe a knit tie is just fabulous. I have yet to wear that ensemble without lots of ladies complimenting me. For what that's worth.



tinytim said:


> How many of you wear an OCBD and jeans? Personally, I like a uni-stripe with denim. Don't know if it's trad or not.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

I only have two OCBD shirts and normally wear with jeans or casual trousers - plus a v-neck vest or with the shirt under a knitted top.


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

tinytim said:


> How many of you wear an OCBD and jeans?


Often, particularly yellow, white, or uni stripe.


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

It's a good look. For some examples, watch Risky Business. Tom Cruise wore this throughout the film with top siders and sometimes a shetland sweater.


Michael


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Wearing OCBD's four to five days a week and pairing same with jeans on perhaps one or two occasions per week, I think it to be quite an appropriate pairing!


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

I only wear jeans when I get bored with khakis, but I pair tehm together every month or so.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Sorry Tinytim, but I must ask, why are you asking such a ridiculous question about something that is as common as socks with shoes? EVERYONE wears ocbds at some point with jeans! In the UK it's almost a weekend uniform. 

Sometimes I feel some questions are asked simply for the sake of asking a question. :devil:


----------



## PorterSq (Apr 17, 2008)

I do occasionally pair them, but I guess it's more popular with others than with me. My most common combo with jeans is a flannel shirt in the winter (sometimes tucked in, sometimes no) and a untucked madras, shortsleeve shirt in the summer.

When I do wear jeans with OBCD, like others here, I usually don't wear a solid colored OCBD. It's usually either a uni stripe or a tattersal shirt. 

I also occasionally wear an untucked OCBD with jeans, which I never do when wearing an OCBD with chinos (with the exception of the 1/2 hour or so after work when I get home, untuck my shirt, and relax before getting along to dinner or other evening activities).


----------



## heimskringla (Nov 2, 2008)

I stopped wearing jeans in my teens, but it's not a bad look.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

You don't ever have the occasion to? Yard work, repairs on the house, anything?


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

Jovan said:


> You don't ever have the occasion to? Yard work, repairs on the house, anything?


Chinos?

I doubt I will jean shop again and I am 26.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

heimskringla said:


> I stopped wearing jeans in my teens


.Why?


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

It's a great look — esp. with the uni stripe or a tattersall.

I just wish Levis fit me. It is hard to find jeans for the man with no fanny.

(I sense a screenplay here, like "The Invisible Man.")


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

+1...



Earl of Ormonde said:


> Sorry Tinytim, but I must ask, why are you asking such a ridiculous question about something that is as common as socks with shoes? EVERYONE wears ocbds at some point with jeans! In the UK it's almost a weekend uniform.
> 
> Sometimes I feel some questions are asked simply for the sake of asking a question. :devil:


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Patrick06790 said:


> I just wish Levis fit me. It is hard to find jeans for the man with no fanny.


 Sometimes I do a huge double-take until I remember it's mostly Americans on here.

You know what a fanny is over here don't you? 
And so you'll know if you've got a fanny in the UK, you can't possibly be a man:icon_smile:


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Sometimes I do a huge double-take until I remember it's mostly Americans on here.
> 
> You know what a fanny is over here don't you?
> And so you'll know if you've got a fanny in the UK, you can't possibly be a man:icon_smile:


No idea, but I think I can guess.

In the USA, fanny = rear end (see also: butt, caboose, can, derriere, fundament)


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

ToryBoy said:


> Chinos?
> 
> I doubt I will jean shop again and I am 26.


I wouldn't dare use chinos for dirty work.


----------



## gar1013 (Sep 24, 2007)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Sometimes I do a huge double-take until I remember it's mostly Americans on here.
> 
> You know what a fanny is over here don't you?
> And so you'll know if you've got a fanny in the UK, you can't possibly be a man:icon_smile:


My favorite item that the censors on Hell's Kitchen here in the US missed: "Grannies, scratch your fannies!"


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Patrick06790 said:


> No idea, but I think I can guess.
> 
> In the USA, fanny = rear end (see also: butt, caboose, can, derriere, fundament)


:crazy: Well you don't have to tell me, now do you? Because I've made it blatantly obvious that I know what it means in American English.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Sometimes I do a huge double-take until I remember it's mostly Americans on here.
> 
> You know what a fanny is over here don't you?
> And so you'll know if you've got a fanny in the UK, you can't possibly be a man:icon_smile:


I remember learning this as a young child when my British family would be in hysterics whenever I said "Fanny pack."

Patrick, have you tried 505s?
They seem like they have a smaller, er, fanny when I compared them to 501s.

I've also found that, if you're not washing you jeans after every wear, you can choose a good fit in the seat, and let the waist stretch/shrink as needed.


----------



## heimskringla (Nov 2, 2008)

Jovan said:


> You don't ever have the occasion to? Yard work, repairs on the house, anything?


It's a texture thing; I don't usually like the way they feel.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

It's worth a search through Brownshoe's old posts to see jeans + OCBD's done very nicely. I've copied it many times, adding the sport coat and knit tie as he does. Or did. Whatever happened to him?


----------



## jeansguy (Jul 29, 2003)

Jovan said:


> You don't ever have the occasion to? Yard work, repairs on the house, anything?


I actually like wearing chinos for yardwork - they are lighter and cooler.

That being said, jeans and an OCBD are basically my uniform. I wear something like this (maybe not an OCBD, but a button-up shirt) probably 5 out of 7 days in any given week.


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

Joe Beamish said:


> It's worth a search through Brownshoe's old posts to see jeans + OCBD's done very nicely. I've copied it many times, adding the sport coat and knit tie as he does. Or did. Whatever happened to him?


He still posts occasionally on some of the other boards. But I wish he would post more often. His pictures are usually amazing.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I don't think he's posted anywhere on these boards in at least 4 months.


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

Joe Beamish said:


> I don't think he's posted anywhere on these boards in at least 4 months.


True. I meant The Curriculum and some of the other boards separate from this site.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Do you have any links? I have to continue to steal from that guy.



boatshoe said:


> True. I meant The Curriculum and some of the other boards separate from this site.


----------



## sjk (Dec 1, 2007)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Sorry Tinytim, but I must ask, why are you asking such a ridiculous question about something that is as common as socks with shoes? EVERYONE wears ocbds at some point with jeans! In the UK it's almost a weekend uniform.
> 
> Sometimes I feel some questions are asked simply for the sake of asking a question. :devil:


In other threads, some individuals (trad purists in the extreme, in my mind) have put forth the idea that jeans are not part of the trad wardrobe. I assumed that this was the thought behind this thread.

Yes, I too wear OCBDs and jeans all the time. There is no more iconic piece of American sportswear.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Joe Beamish said:


> Levi 501's are too baggy (i'm a little dude) and I've been noticing the denim starting to fluff up after only several washings (and even fewer dryings in the machine; usually I hang em up).


Try Levi's 514s (slim) or 511s (skinny). Also, apparently the cut on the 501s has been updated to a slimmer 514-esqe cut, so you might give then another try.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I often wear shirts with pants.

I can understand, however, given the level of absolute sartorial purity maintained here, that someone would suspect that injecting blue jeans into an ensemble is mere steps away from crotchless leather pants and a handlebar mustache!

(Of course I come here for the purity! Otherwise it would be like going to a foodee forum to read about mashed potatoes and chicken breasts! Give me the hardcore stuff! The sweetbreads! The braised cheek! The 3/2 sack!)


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

Jeans with OCBDs?

Been doing it since Junior High School; haven't ever quit.

Pink BB OCBD/jeans/Black Watch tartan jacket is a favorite combo around here. University stripes/tatersalls also go into the mix.

Of course, having grown up in the SF East Bay Area when I did, I am probably not totally pure in my tradliness...:icon_smile_wink:

Both Brownshoe and H Poling & Sons posted some really great denim/jacket/tie combo pictures in late 2007...worth checking out.

hbs


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I've probably had jeans on for at least a portion of nearly every day of my life since the mid-60's. Even when I would wear khakis to work I came home and changed into a pair of jeans. My favorite shirts with my jeans these days are OCBDs, although my casual wear also includes a fair share of polos and sweaters.

Cruiser


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Joe Beamish said:


> Do you have any links? I have to continue to steal from that guy.


Ditto,
One of my favorite posters.


----------



## dshell (Mar 17, 2007)

boatshoe said:


> He still posts occasionally on some of the other boards. But I wish he would post more often. His pictures are usually amazing.


Hear hear! I miss brownshoe's posts too.


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

mjo_1 said:


> It's a good look. For some examples, watch Risky Business. Tom Cruise wore this throughout the film with top siders and sometimes a shetland sweater.
> 
> Michael


That's when he was young an innocent. What in God's name happened to him?


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Sorry Tinytim, but I must ask, why are you asking such a ridiculous question about something that is as common as socks with shoes?


Quite possibley because I didn't have an answer.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> :crazy: Well you don't have to tell me, now do you? Because I've made it blatantly obvious that I know what it means in American English.


I bet you didn't know "fundament."


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

Trip English said:


> I often wear shirts with pants.
> 
> I can understand, however, given the level of absolute sartorial purity maintained here, that someone would suspect that injecting blue jeans into an ensemble is mere steps away from crotchless leather pants and a handlebar mustache!
> 
> (Of course I come here for the purity! Otherwise it would be like going to a foodee forum to read about mashed potatoes and chicken breasts! Give me the hardcore stuff! The sweetbreads! The braised cheek! The 3/2 sack!)


LOL.

The purists seem to think chinos, as long as they're a shade of tan, are the only acceptable pants to wear. Rather than wear blue chinos, which look like Dickies work pants, I'd rather wear jeans.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

I wear this, not too often because my OCBD shirt collection is very slim. I prefer a super spread collar with French cuffs.


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

Mannix said:


> I wear this, not too often because my OCBD shirt collection is very slim. I prefer a super spread collar with French cuffs.


French cuffs and jeans would look interesting.


----------



## tsweetland (Oct 2, 2006)

what belt with OCBD and jeans?


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

What mahaska & what shiv should I carry with OCBD and jeans? 
I always used to carry a 9mm Browning HP but find it's a bit bulky under a tailored suit nowadays but might work under a jacket over jeans.
And a Mauser German Army, would that be trad enough or should I swap to a Gerber? 
The Mauser is very sleek and doesn't damage the cloth like the curve and indented lock of a Gerber, but might still be obvious in a jeans pocket. Because I can't have them in a holder on my belt for obvious reasons, concealment being the order of the day, hence the underarm mahaska.........


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh, also, what colour underpants should I wear with OCBD and jeans?
And should I shave when wearing OCBD and jeans?
And how should I do up my shoelaces?
And should I brush my teeth?
And can I go to the pub in OCBD and jeans?
And what should I eat in OCBD and jeans?
And will these inane questions ever stop? :devil:

Wear whatever belt you like. Think for yourself. You decide. Be an individual!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

tinytim said:


> Quite possibley because I didn't have an answer.


Open your eyes and look around and on any given day anywhere in the US or the UK I can promise you, you will see several men in OCBD and jeans!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Patrick06790 said:


> I bet you didn't know "fundament."


My arse, your arse, all our arses! :icon_smile_wink:

Funny thing, in Swedish "fundament" means "abutment" i.e. the "seats" of a bridge.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

As for a belt choice, I've found that an OCBD + jeans calls for a length of rope tied at the top of the hip in a loose thumb knot. Also a pair of ankle socks worn over traditional calf height athletic socks add a certain look of sangfroid.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Open your eyes and look around and on any given day anywhere in the US or the UK I can promise you, you will see several men in OCBD and jeans!


Sure, but hasn't the argument been made on this forum -- too many times to count -- that just because the masses wear something doesn't mean you should?


----------



## pt10023 (Jan 14, 2008)

tsweetland said:


> what belt with OCBD and jeans?


I usually wear a blue surcingle or a ribbon belt with this combo.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

tinytim said:


> How many of you wear an OCBD and jeans? Personally, I like a uni-stripe with denim. Don't know if it's trad or not.


One reason I love OCBD's (and reccomend them to customers) is that I don't have a huge casual wardrobe. I can wear a Brooks or LE OCBD to work with a suit and tie, then come home, throw on 501's and loafers and feel right at home. I actually have a rotation: 1.) I wear a freshly pressed shirt to work, 2.) Then put it in the closet and wear it once casually 3.) Then it's washed and pressed again.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

pt10023 said:


> I usually wear a blue surcingle or a ribbon belt with this combo.


Now that does sound trad. In college I had a jean-and-ocbd-wearing roommate who swore by ribbon belts. He wasn't trad though, just a fat blob who needed something comfortable to hold up his pants.


----------

